# U Pick Grapes



## geocorn (Aug 2, 2007)

One of my customers has more Cab. Sauv. grapes than he can use. They are free to the first to pick them. He is in the Tyler area and if you are interested, call me at the store. 1-866-417-1114


----------



## swillologist (Aug 2, 2007)

WOW!What a deal. Sure wish I was closer. I'm sure someone will make some fine wine out of them.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 2, 2007)

WOW...I am sure interested George...When could you get free to go and pick me some?


----------



## geocorn (Aug 2, 2007)

If you think my products are expensive. Wait until you see what I would charge you to pick grapes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swillologist (Aug 2, 2007)

Way to go George.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 3, 2007)

Waldo, hard to believe all those folks living in Texas,and none have spoken up on there willingness to go get you those grapes!



Nice try though!


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Aug 3, 2007)

And George claims good customer service.....


----------



## Waldo (Aug 3, 2007)

I just knew that Ramona, George, DFW and the others were going to gather up and pick me a truck load......Oh well, guess I will stick my ole country wines. Aint got enuff "sofiscation" to be a messin with no cabs anyway i rekon they figgered !!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2007)

Ya just leave this good o'le country boy lone!


----------



## geocorn (Aug 4, 2007)

After I made the post, I found out that about 50% of the grapes in each bunch are good, while the remainder arenot, so you will have to cull out the bad fruit. I also found out the brix is only about 10%. Not sure how good the wine will be without some serious adjustments. *Edited by: geocorn *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 5, 2007)

Dang, glad you couldn't get free now George


----------



## grapeman (Aug 5, 2007)

It sounds like maybe he had more fruit hanging than he wnated to keep, so he wanted someone to come in and do some cluster thinning. I don't know anybody that would harvest a vinifera grape at 10 brix. Again, I guess you get what you pay for!


----------



## A62Rambler (Aug 15, 2007)

George,
Send Mark out to pick some and use them as packing material instead of those electrostatically charged styrofoam peanuts. That way as the merchandise bounces around in the Fed Ex truck it will mash the grapes and I'll have juice to use.


----------

